#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  PowerPoint Formatting & General

## pooman

In Power point we can make many slides and than we can print on printing papers.we can make many tags and brochures on power point and than we can get print out.

----------


## pooman

> In Power point we can make many slides and than we can print on printing papers.we can make many tags and brochures on power point and than we can get print out.



stubby holders

----------

